# امرأة فاضلة من يجدها؟لآن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ(ام10:31)



## ramzy1913 (2 يونيو 2010)

*

سلام ونعمة://
امرأة فاضلة مَنْ يجدها؟ لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ (ام 31: 10 )
«امرأة فاضلة» وَرَد هذا التعبير في سفر الأمثال لسليمان الحكيم مرتين ، وقد اتصفت راعوث بهذه الصفة، إذ قال لها بوعز «لأن جميع أبواب شعبي تعلم أنكِ امرأة فاضلة»
بحث عنها الملك سليمان فلم يجدها، لذا تسائل قائلا: «مَن يجدها؟»، فهى كالعُملة النادرة بل إن «ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ»، 
ولم تكن كلمات سليمان مجرد نثر كتَبه، أو تأملات تأملها، بل هي خُلاصة حياة عاشها، وسط سبعمائة زوجة وثلاثمائة من السراري
في حكمته قيَّمهُن، وفي تقديره لم يجد المرأة الفاضلة التي ترجَّاها، فأقواله خُلاصة اختبارات مع نساء تعايش معهن. 
أراح الرب سليمان في صغره من كل جهة، وفي كِبره لم يمسك عن نفسه شيئًا
ولكن في بيته لم يجد راحة تمنَّاها ولا سعادة ترجَّاها، في قصر مُكتمل في جوانبه أسباب الْهَنا وغزارة الغنى، فالرجل لا يجد الراحة إلا في بيته، والأبناء لا يشعروا بأمانهم إلاّ في بيوتهم وفي احضان أمهاتهم
فالمرأة الفاضلة مثل الكرمة المُثمرة في جوانب بيتها، تضم وتظلل، تُفَرِّح وتطمئن، لذا اشتاق سليمان إلى ذلك وتكلم عنه، وبحكمة إلهية أدرك الصفات والمتطلبات الواجب توافرها في المرأة، 
اعظم مثال للمراة الفاضلة هيا القديسة العذراء مريم وعلى كل امراة ان تقتنى هذا المثال وتتعلم من الملكة المتواضعة التى ذهبت لتخدم اليصابات بنفسها
وعلى كل ام ان تعلم ابنتها ان العفة والفضيلة هيا الطريق الوحيد ليس فقط للملكوت وانما للبركة والنجاح فى جوانب الحياة كلها فالمراة الفاضلة تاج على راس زوجها وبها يرتاح قلبه
===================================
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم = رمزى

*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يونيو 2010)

موضوع طيب يااخ رمزي 
شكرا لك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك بنوتتى الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2010)

*امرأة فاضلة مَنْ يجدها؟ لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ (ام 31: 10 )

ميرسى رمزى موضوع جميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك

ينقل منتدى الاسرة*​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

*وعلى كل ام ان تعلم ابنتها ان العفة والفضيلة هيا الطريق  الوحيد ليس فقط للملكوت وانما للبركة والنجاح فى جوانب الحياة كلها  فالمراة الفاضلة تاج على راس زوجها وبها يرتاح قلبه*



*موضوع فعلا رائع *

*اشكرك اخي على الموضوع المميز *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى الرب يبارككم وآسف لتعب محبتكم بنقل الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك استاذكوكوالرب يباركك

:big31::ab2::ab4::big35::smi102::big37::big29::36_15_15::11::smi106:


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

*امرأة فاضلة مَنْ يجدها لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ (ام 31: 10 )*

موضوع جميل جداا شكرااا​


----------



## ramzy1913 (11 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى النهيسى الرب يباركك:sami73::11::smi106::36_3_11::ab2::ab4::big35::smi102::big37:


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## ramzy1913 (14 يونيو 2010)

:big29::sami73:*سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك كليمو الرب يباركك

*:sami73::11::story::smi106::big32::ab2::ab4::big31::big35::smi102::big37:


----------

